# Windows 7 Blue Screen of Death - 0x00000009c



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

At me absolutely similar situation. 
"my computer has been crashing ever since I upgraded my os to Windows 7. I found this website while i was searching for info on computer crashes, i hope u guys can help me solve this problem. The crashes seem to be fairly random, sometimes while im gaming, somtimes even when the computer is idle. Half of the times, there would be a blue screen and other times, the screen would just show a bunch of colourful lines and the computer would reboot on itself. I've noticed the crashes usually happen not long after i turn on the computer. I have noticed that for 1-2 minutes before BSOD, there are interruptions in a sound if music plays, both in a sound and in the image if I play this moment. Changed different versions of drivers of a chipset, without results.
The problem signature:
Name of event of a problem:	BlueScreen
OS version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Language code:	1049

Additional data on this problem:
BCCode:	9c
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	FFFFF880031DDC70
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1
My specs are:
CPU- Core i7 920
GPU- GTX-285 1Gb
MB- Asus P6T
Audio: Asus Xonar Essence ST
DRAM 3x2Gb=6Gb Corsair TR3X6G1600C9
PSU- 600W FSP600-80GLN
HDD-SAMSUNG SP2504C (250 Гб), Seagate ST3640323AS (640Gb)
Western Digital WD3200AAJS-00B4A0 (320 Гб)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I moved your post to this new thread.

The bugcheck was *0x9c* = Machine Check Exception. This bugcheck should not show up in Vista or Windows 7 as it was superseded by bugcheck *0x124* - WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture

- Get rid of Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 - it's drivers have cause many recent BSODs; actually as far back as 2007, if I recall correctly

- I don't know the identity of this driver - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 [COLOR=Red]Unknown_Module_7e95d571`34e7e6e6[/COLOR]        unavailable      (00000000)
[/FONT]
```
Run the Driver Verifier in the hopes of flushing out the unamed driver.

Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*WINDOWS 7 x64 -- Bugcheck 0x9c*

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020610-17300-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0280f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a4ce50
Debug session time: Sat Feb  6 16:19:03.385 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:49:25.291
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9C, {0, fffff880031ddc70, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KxMcheckAbort+6c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION (9c)
A fatal Machine Check Exception has occurred.
KeBugCheckEx parameters;
    x86 Processors
        If the processor has ONLY MCE feature available (For example Intel
        Pentium), the parameters are:
        1 - Low  32 bits of P5_MC_TYPE MSR
        2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
        3 - High 32 bits of P5_MC_ADDR MSR
        4 - Low  32 bits of P5_MC_ADDR MSR
        If the processor also has MCA feature available (For example Intel
        Pentium Pro), the parameters are:
        1 - Bank number
        2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
        3 - High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
        4 - Low  32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
    IA64 Processors
        1 - Bugcheck Type
            1 - MCA_ASSERT
            2 - MCA_GET_STATEINFO
                SAL returned an error for SAL_GET_STATEINFO while processing MCA.
            3 - MCA_CLEAR_STATEINFO
                SAL returned an error for SAL_CLEAR_STATEINFO while processing MCA.
            4 - MCA_FATAL
                FW reported a fatal MCA.
            5 - MCA_NONFATAL
                SAL reported a recoverable MCA and we don't support currently
                support recovery or SAL generated an MCA and then couldn't
                produce an error record.
            0xB - INIT_ASSERT
            0xC - INIT_GET_STATEINFO
                  SAL returned an error for SAL_GET_STATEINFO while processing INIT event.
            0xD - INIT_CLEAR_STATEINFO
                  SAL returned an error for SAL_CLEAR_STATEINFO while processing INIT event.
            0xE - INIT_FATAL
                  Not used.
        2 - Address of log
        3 - Size of log
        4 - Error code in the case of x_GET_STATEINFO or x_CLEAR_STATEINFO
    AMD64 Processors
        1 - Bank number
        2 - Address of MCA_EXCEPTION structure
        3 - High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
        4 - Low  32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000
Arg2: fffff880031ddc70
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9C_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  f

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002dfe6e0 to fffff80002880f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031ddc38 fffff800`02dfe6e0 : 00000000`0000009c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031ddc70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031ddc40 fffff800`02dfde1f : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x164
fffff880`031ddd90 fffff800`02df1e88 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031d5180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x9f
fffff880`031dddc0 fffff800`0287f7ac : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff880`031dddf0 fffff800`0287f613 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff880`031ddf30 fffff880`043e19c2 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153
fffff880`031fdc98 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`043e19c2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KxMcheckAbort+6c
fffff800`0287f7ac 488d8c2400010000 lea     rcx,[rsp+100h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KxMcheckAbort+6c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9C_GenuineIntel_nt!KxMcheckAbort+6c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9C_GenuineIntel_nt!KxMcheckAbort+6c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000003 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000009c
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff880031ddf30 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002880f00 rsp=fffff880031ddc38 rbp=fffff880031ddfb0
 r8=fffff880031ddc70  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000430e78b30
r11=00001124d6eb5cef r12=fffffa8007a47940 r13=fffffa8007a48600
r14=fffffa8007a47900 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02880f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`031ddc40=000000000000009c
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031ddc38 fffff800`02dfe6e0 : 00000000`0000009c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031ddc70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031ddc40 fffff800`02dfde1f : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x164
fffff880`031ddd90 fffff800`02df1e88 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031d5180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x9f
fffff880`031dddc0 fffff800`0287f7ac : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff880`031dddf0 fffff800`0287f613 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff880`031ddf30 fffff880`043e19c2 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`031ddf30)
fffff880`031fdc98 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`043e19c2
start             end                 module name
7e95d571`34e7e6e6 7e95d571`b19da0d0   Unknown_Module_7e95d571_34e7e6e6 Unknown_Module_7e95d571`34e7e6e6 unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`00bd3000 fffff800`00bdd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0280f000 fffff800`02dec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02dec000 fffff800`02e35000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c2e000 fffff880`00c72000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00c86000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00ce4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ce4000 fffff880`00da4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00ecc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecc000 fffff880`00edb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00f0e000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f6a000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f84000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00fe2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0101f000 fffff880`01145000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01145000 fffff880`0114e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0114e000 fffff880`0117d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0117d000 fffff880`011d4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011de000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011de000 fffff880`011eb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`01200000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01206000 fffff880`01322000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 13 14:15:56 2009 (4AD4C3DC)
fffff880`01322000 fffff880`0132b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0132b000 fffff880`01355000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`01360000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01360000 fffff880`01370000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01370000 fffff880`0137b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0137b000 fffff880`013c7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013c7000 fffff880`013db000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0145d000 fffff880`01600000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`016b8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`016d3000 fffff880`017c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017f5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0189f000 fffff880`018ff000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`0192a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01974000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`01984000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019ee000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01a01000 fffff880`01bfe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0117d000 fffff880`011d4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01370000 fffff880`0137b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01322000 fffff880`0132b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0132b000 fffff880`01355000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ce4000 fffff880`00da4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017f5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00ce4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`016b8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019ee000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`013c7000 fffff880`013db000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0137b000 fffff880`013c7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01974000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02dec000 fffff800`02e35000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01206000 fffff880`01322000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 13 14:15:56 2009 (4AD4C3DC)
fffff800`00bd3000 fffff800`00bdd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`0192a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`00c2e000 fffff880`00c72000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f84000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`01360000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011de000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00fe2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016d3000 fffff880`017c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0189f000 fffff880`018ff000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff800`0280f000 fffff800`02dec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0145d000 fffff880`01600000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`01200000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00f0e000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01360000 fffff880`01370000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00c86000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0114e000 fffff880`0117d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0101f000 fffff880`01145000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01a01000 fffff880`01bfe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
7e95d571`34e7e6e6 7e95d571`b19da0d0   Unknown_Module_7e95d571_34e7e6e6 Unknown_Module_7e95d571`34e7e6e6 unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011de000 fffff880`011eb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`01984000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f6a000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00ecc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecc000 fffff880`00edb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01145000 fffff880`0114e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
Bugcheck code 0000009C
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031ddc70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.

[/FONT]
```


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

Has removed Daemon Tools, has started Driver Verifier, I wait failure. 2 days are not present BSOD. Most likely Daemon Tools also caused failures.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

Continuously computer without failures of 3 days. BSOD has appeared after stay in a standby mode. I have noticed law, BSOD always quickly appears, after standby mode.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

One more BSOD with Driver Verfier in 15 minutes of work of the computer after standby a mode.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck = *0x101* = Bug Check *0x101* = CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT = CPU hang.

I ran the dump and it shows corruption has occurred - possibly due to RAM or hard drive failure - or CPU. mobo, etc... unknown at this time. Any new hardware added recently?

Run *chkdsk /r* - re-boot.

Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Run memtest86+ - 1 stick at a time; alternate slots

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

What appears to be happening is that the data passed to/from the kernel is not returning in the form in which it was sent.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_021010-16208-01[1].zip\021010-16208-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02815000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a52e50
Debug session time: Wed Feb 10 07:26:31.610 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:13:22.515
Unable to load image Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Loading Kernel Symbols
.
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffff8800336a180, 7}

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff8800336a180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000007, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0baf3218 fffff800`02833443 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0336a180 : 0xfffff800`02886f00
fffff880`0baf3220 00000000`00000101 : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0336a180 00000000`00000007 : 0xfffff800`02833443
fffff880`0baf3228 00000000`00000019 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0336a180 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000003 : 0x101
fffff880`0baf3230 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0336a180 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000003 00000007`00000000 : 0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
4c4c442e`00ecfc90 4c4c442e`11fd99fc   Unknown_Module_4c4c442e_00ecfc90 Unknown_Module_4c4c442e`00ecfc90 unavailable (00000000)
```


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

Now I will list some facts:
1) Under windows XP x86 such never occurs.
2) Harware maintains 12 hours of testing LinX under Win7 64 without uniform failure. With overclocking and without it.
3) This failure happens irrespective of loading on CPU.
4) It almost always happens in a current of 10-60 minutes of work of the computer after standby, and is very rare after usual loading.
5) It happened on all builds Windows 7 x86 and x64 which I established, since the first test type 7100. This problem tyres since summer of 2009. For this time interval I much that has tried and is ineffectual.
6) HDD passed check and has no errors.
7) RAM passes check memtest86 + and as LinX and Prime95 without errors.
Help to find the reason of failures, please. I do not wish to come back on Windows XP. But I have got tired to see every day the dark blue screen. What it is possible to undertake? Defect in CPU can?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Dual booting with XP? Then the STOP 0x9C is reasonable - as long as it's something from the Win7 installation that's accessing a Win XP component and causes the crash.

Also, I have a P6T board and it has a deep-down issue with hibernation - so I doubt that it's the only problem that you're facing. Finally, it could also be a compatiblity issue - so that just makes things even harder!

Which came first - XP or Win7?

How to fix it is the issue here - and I'm just not sure of how to go about it. 
- you could try the boot sequence fixes for the Recovery Console
- you could try the boot sequence fixes in Startup Repair - Command Prompt
- you could try wiping the system and installing the OS's in the opposite order that you installed them originally.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

XP and Win7 are established on different HDD what from them to load, I choose from BIOS. Their loaders too on different HDD. They at all do not disturb each other and have not something in common.
I do not use hibernation, and in general have switched off it. I use standby, it when only RAM energised. The blue screen appears even if I do not use standby, but is more rare. So the reason at all in it. On mine, it is a problem of compatibility Asus+LGA1366 and Widows7. At this forum one person wrote about the same problem, on the same platform LGA1366 and with the same brand Asus and with 3x2Gb of RAM. Here the link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/windows-7-crashes-454377.html
Now I do not know what to do. To change a motherboard or to search for a problem further. I see the blue screen almost once a day. It has definitively bothered me. New platform and new OS cannot find common language.))


----------

